# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکلات ثبت نام کنکور 97

## شهرام ش

سلام دوستان 

من یه مشکلی دارم من دیپلمم و پیش دانشگاهیم رو سال 91 و 92 گرفتم حالا مشخصاتم رو که تو این سامانه سوابق تحصیلی میزنم وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی 

مشخصاتم میاد ولی معدل دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم رو نمینویسه ؟؟ چیکار کنم ؟؟

معدل دقیق دیپلم و پیش رو از کجا برم بگیرم؟؟ :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Qadamgahi

فکر نمیکنم معدل بگیره اصلاً
برای منم نزده بود

----------


## Hannibal

معدل رو نشون نمیده فقط نمره ها. میتونی بری کارنامتو از مدرسه ای که بودی بگیری

----------


## mohammad_tezar

معدل نمیزنه حاجی

----------


## mehdimhm

من متولد شهریور 78ام
پارسال اولین ککنکورم بود
الان من هیچ کار واسه نظام وظیفه نکردم!باید کاری میکردم؟
الان باید کاری کنم؟
کد نظام وظیفه رو از بین 1تا12 کدومش باید بزنم؟

----------


## mehdimhm

@8mit8

----------


## mehdimhm

ضمنا من نمره های پیش تایید نکردم
تا کی مهلتشه؟
بعد کد خاصی برای ورود میخواد چیان؟
و آیا کد خاصی هم میده برای ثبت نام؟

----------


## WickedSick

ما که پارسال تایید کردیم
امسالم..؟

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

معدل برا من نگرفته
چرا ب چیز های چر پرت الکی گیر میدین؟

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdimhm


من متولد شهریور 78ام
پارسال اولین ککنکورم بود
الان من هیچ کار واسه نظام وظیفه نکردم!باید کاری میکردم؟
الان باید کاری کنم؟
کد نظام وظیفه رو از بین 1تا12 کدومش باید بزنم؟


نه کار خاصی لازم نبود بکنی و مشکلی برای کنکور امسال نداری ،هرچند نمیدونم الان قبل از رفتن به دانشگاه وگرفتن معافیت تحصیلی "گواهی نامه رانندگی" میتونی بگیری یا نه : )
+
به قول افشار (مشاور) فیلد هایی که خودمون باید پر کنیم ، به جز آدرس در کل اهمیت حقوقی خاصی  ندارن ...بیشتر جنبه آماری دارن، مثلا نظام وظیفه ،
کد هاش رو نمیدونم چیه چون دفترچه نیومده ، ولی در کل اهمیت خاصی نداره که 5 رو مثلا بزنی یا 6 .*

----------


## mehdimhm

@Pasteur
مرسی لویی جان
گواهی نامه رو میشه گرفت باید بری از مدرسه نامه بگیری!
فقط این نمره های پیش باید بریم تایید کنیم؟

----------


## mehdimhm

البته تا شهریور از مدرسه میشد گرفت
الان باید بری اداره آموزش پرورش

----------


## BEGIN

> ضمنا من نمره های پیش تایید نکردم
> تا کی مهلتشه؟
> بعد کد خاصی برای ورود میخواد چیان؟
> و آیا کد خاصی هم میده برای ثبت نام؟


حتما تاييد كنيد مهلتش تا آخرين روز ثبت نامه 
بله كد دانش آموزي بود اگه اشتباه نكن بايد وارد ميكرديد
بله ي كد ميده حتما بايد واردش كنيد براي ثبت نام

----------


## BEGIN

> ما که پارسال تایید کردیم
> امسالم..؟


امسال پيش بايد حتما تاييد كنيد
امسالم دوباره چك كنيد شايد كدش تغيير كرده باشه ولي يادمه كد پارسال و پريسال يكي بود!

----------


## amir_horiifaar

سلام من دانش آموز پیش هستم، مدرسه نمیرم برای ثبت نام چون که هنوز در حال تحصیلم باید از مدرسه ثبت نام کنم یا میتونم تو کافی نت هم ثبت نام کنم؟ بعد کارتو چجور میدن؟

----------


## amir_horiifaar

کسایی که تجربه دارن راهنمایی کنن

----------


## شهرام ش

این برگه رو پیدا کردم معدل کل دیپلم من 14.89 هست یا 13.40 ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط nima_forozi


سلام من دانش آموز پیش هستم، مدرسه نمیرم برای ثبت نام چون که هنوز در حال تحصیلم باید از مدرسه ثبت نام کنم یا میتونم تو کافی نت هم ثبت نام کنم؟ بعد کارتو چجور میدن؟


معمولا مدرسه ها کار  ثبت نام رو انجام نمیدن، یعنی وظیفه شون نیست ، می تونی بری کافی نت یا  خودت انجام بدی ، ولی یه پرینت در پایان مرحله کار بگیر ،
از کارتی که خریدی هم یه پرینت ترجیحا بگیر
+
کارت ورود به جلسه چند روز قبل کنکور میاد وباید با استفاده از کد هایی که موقع ثبت نام بهت میده ، بری سایت و پرینت بگیری.*

----------


## Aguila Roja

> این برگه رو پیدا کردم معدل کل دیپلم من 14.89 هست یا 13.40 ؟؟؟


معدل دروس نهایی 13.40 هست

----------


## saj8jad

> من متولد شهریور 78ام
> پارسال اولین ککنکورم بود
> الان من هیچ کار واسه نظام وظیفه نکردم!باید کاری میکردم؟
> الان باید کاری کنم؟
> کد نظام وظیفه رو از بین 1تا12 کدومش باید بزنم؟


سلام

نیازی به انجام کاری نیست ، شما اتومات تا 31 شهریور 97 مهلت داری وضعیتت رو مشخص کنی ، یا دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی و معافیت تحصیلی بگیری یا هم بری خدمت مقدسه (!)
کد ها رو یادم نیست ، صبر کن دفترچه بیاد ، عجله نکن پسر  :Yahoo (4): 

موفق باشی

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام من دانش آموز پیش هستم، مدرسه نمیرم برای ثبت نام چون که هنوز در حال تحصیلم باید از مدرسه ثبت نام کنم یا میتونم تو کافی نت هم ثبت نام کنم؟ بعد کارتو چجور میدن؟


سلام

شما برای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 97 هم میتونی بری کافی نت و هم میتونی از اینترنت خونتون اقدام به ثبت نام کنید ، هیچ ربط و ارتباطی هم به مدرسه نداره
کارهایی که باید انجام بدید ؛
1ـ تایید سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و بعدا پیش دانشگاهی و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی برای ثبت نام در کنکور
2ـ خرید کارت ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری 97
3ـ وارد کردن اطلاعات تحصیلی و ...
فردا پس فردا دفترچه راهنمای جامع ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری 97 منتشر میشه ، تو اون دفترچه همه چیز به صورت کامل توضیح داده شده
کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور رو هم 4 تیر 97 منحصرا از طریق سایت سنجش دریافت و پرینت میگیرید

موفق باشید

----------


## saeed211

> سلام
> 
> شما برای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 97 هم میتونی بری کافی نت و هم میتونی از اینترنت خونتون اقدام به ثبت نام کنید ، هیچ ربط و ارتباطی هم به مدرسه نداره
> کارهایی که باید انجام بدید ؛
> 1ـ تایید سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم و بعدا پیش دانشگاهی و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی برای ثبت نام در کنکور
> 2ـ خرید کارت ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری 97
> 3ـ وارد کردن اطلاعات تحصیلی و ...
> فردا پس فردا دفترچه راهنمای جامع ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری 97 منتشر میشه ، تو اون دفترچه همه چیز به صورت کامل توضیح داده شده
> کارت ورود به جلسه کنکور رو هم 4 تیر 97 منحصرا از طریق سایت سنجش دریافت و پرینت میگیرید
> ...


سلام سجاد
خووبی کاکو؟
صندوقت پره (:
ب درد منم برس دکتر
برا دانشجوی پیام نور روند ثبت نام چطوریه؟گزینه خاصی باس بزنیم موقع ثبت نام؟

----------


## Nediw

دوستان براي ترميم معدل ديگه وقت نيست؟ :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام سجاد
> خووبی کاکو؟
> صندوقت پره (:
> ب درد منم برس دکتر
> برا دانشجوی پیام نور روند ثبت نام چطوریه؟گزینه خاصی باس بزنیم موقع ثبت نام؟


سلام گل پسر
ممنون
خالیش کردم  :Yahoo (4): 
شما اختیار داری  :Yahoo (1): 
آره واسه کسانی که میخوان کدرشته های پیام نور رو هم انتخاب کنند باید کارت اعتباری شرکت در پیام نور رو هم خریداری کنند
اگر اشتباه نکنم این رو موقع انتخاب رشته هم میشه خرید ولی خب الانم میشه خرید و دیگه خیال خودت رو راحت کنی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saeed211

> سلام گل پسر
> ممنون
> خالیش کردم 
> اختیار داری 
> آره واسه کسانی که میخوان کدرشته های پیام نور رو هم انتخاب کنند باید کارت اعتباری شرکت در پیام نور رو هم خریداری کنند
> اگر اشتباه نکنم این رو موقع انتخاب رشته هم میشه خرید ولی خب الانم میشه خرید و دیگه خیال خودت رو راحت کنی


مرسی عزیزم
نع منظورم چیز دیگه ای بود
من الان دانشجوی پیام نورم
ولی مرخصی گرفتم و برا کنکور میخونم
منظورم اینه ما ک دانشجو محسوب میشیم باید گزینه خاصی بزنیم؟

----------


## saj8jad

> مرسی عزیزم
> نع منظورم چیز دیگه ای بود
> من الان دانشجوی پیام نورم
> ولی مرخصی گرفتم و برا کنکور میخونم
> منظورم اینه ما ک دانشجو محسوب میشیم باید گزینه خاصی بزنیم؟


قربانت  :Yahoo (1): 
آها از اون لحاظ (!)  :Yahoo (4): 
باید تیک گزینه دانشجوی غیر روزانه رو بزنی سعید جان

----------


## saeed211

> قربانت 
> آها از اون لحاظ (!) 
> باید تیک گزینه دانشجوی غیر روزانه رو بزنی سعید جان


مرسی ک هستی کلا  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saj8jad

> مرسی ک هستی کلا


این بند منظورمه :



قربوست کلا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## JOEY_DEX

بعد زدن کد کارت اینو میاره :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## DR.M

سلام .فارغ التحصیل دانشگاهم..تا اخر تیر فرصت فراغت از تحصیل دارم..در واقع در مدت زمان یکساله فراغت از تحصیلم هستم سازمان سنجش محترم برای افرادی مثل من کد نظام وظیفه ای در نظر نگرفته!!
انشد یه دفترچه سالم ببینیم!
هم دردا کدوم کدو میزنین؟

----------


## DR.M

سلام .فارغ التحصیل دانشگاهم..تا اخر تیر فرصت فراغت از تحصیل دارم..در واقع در مدت زمان یکساله فراغت از تحصیلم هستم سازمان سنجش محترم برای افرادی مثل من کد نظام وظیفه ای در نظر نگرفته!!
نشد یه دفترچه سالم ببینیم!
هم دردا کدوم کدو میزنین؟

----------


## gigabyte2052

سلام من شهریور سال اینده یعنی قبل از اعلام نتایج قطعی درسم تموم میشه و دانشجو هستم کدوم گزینه رو بزنم برای وضعیتم ؟ فارغ تحصیل لیسانس ؟ یا دانسجوی دوره غیر روزانه؟

----------


## mehdimhm

> سلام گل پسر
> ممنون
> خالیش کردم 
> شما اختیار داری 
> آره واسه کسانی که میخوان کدرشته های پیام نور رو هم انتخاب کنند باید کارت اعتباری شرکت در پیام نور رو هم خریداری کنند
> اگر اشتباه نکنم این رو موقع انتخاب رشته هم میشه خرید ولی خب الانم میشه خرید و دیگه خیال خودت رو راحت کنی


سجاد جان این دفترچه جدید دیدی؟
بالاخره ما کدوم کد باید برای نظام وظیفه بزنیم؟
مرسی که هستی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdimhm


سجاد جان این دفترچه جدید دیدی؟
بالاخره ما کدوم کد باید برای نظام وظیفه بزنیم؟
مرسی که هستی


چقد این دفترچه جدید باکلاس وخوانا ودر کل تر و تمیز تر شده نسبت به قدیمیه 
+
به نظر من کد 6 بهترین کد برای شرایط تو هست ، اونای دیگه که هیچ ربطی به تو ندارن ، هرچند 7 هم بهت میخوره چون یه شهریوری مغرور هستی 
در کل این کد ها اهمیت قانونی خاصی ندارن ، موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه میاد قشنگ  وضعیت نظام وظیفه ات رو چک می کنه ...



*

----------


## saeed211

> *
> چقد این دفترچه جدید باکلاس وخوانا ودر کل تر و تمیز تر شده نسبت به قدیمیه 
> +
> به نظر من کد 6 بهترین کد برای شرایط تو هست ، اونای دیگه که هیچ ربطی به تو ندارن ، هرچند 7 هم بهت میخوره چون یه شهریوری مغرور هستی 
> در کل این کد ها اهمیت قانونی خاصی ندارن ، موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه میاد قشنگ  وضعیت نظام وظیفه ات رو چک می کنه ...
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :Yahoo (4): کد وظیفه منم بگو هرچی میخونم هیچی نوفهمم
من دانشجو پیام نورم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## a.ka

عکسم رو از سایت کانون صفحه شخصی ور میدارم اما قبول نمیکنه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## saeed211

> عکسم رو از سایت کانون صفحه شخصی ور میدارم اما قبول نمیکنه


از سایت کانون چیه برادر
باس اسکن بشه

----------


## m a h n a z

ما هم باید کد نظام وظیفه بزنیم؟؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amin1441

این بخش دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی یا نظام قدیم چیه؟!!! پارسال که زده بودیم دوره پیش دانشگاهی

----------


## Fifi

سلام بچه ها من کارنامه مو ندارم بنابراین معدل سال سوم و نهایی ام ندارم ،چطوری بگیرم؟نمیشه از سایت اموزش و پرورش گرفت


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fifi

> این بخش دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی یا نظام قدیم چیه؟!!! پارسال که زده بودیم دوره پیش دانشگاهی


باید بزنی ترمی واحد یا سالی واحدی


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fifi

بچه ها من معدل دیپلممو ندارم چی کنم؟کارنامه ندارم


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sepehrganji

سلام
نه نمیشه باید تشریف ببرید مدرسه محل تحصیل بگیرید

----------


## maliarefi

> بچه ها من معدل دیپلممو ندارم چی کنم؟کارنامه ندارم
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


برو داخل سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی
از اونجا کد سوابق تحصیلیتو بگیر تو سایت سنجش که واردش کنی هم معدل کتبی دیپلمتو میزنه هم معدل کل لازمم نیس معدل دیپلمتو بدونی

----------


## mehdimhm

> *
> چقد این دفترچه جدید باکلاس وخوانا ودر کل تر و تمیز تر شده نسبت به قدیمیه 
> +
> به نظر من کد 6 بهترین کد برای شرایط تو هست ، اونای دیگه که هیچ ربطی به تو ندارن ، هرچند 7 هم بهت میخوره چون یه شهریوری مغرور هستی 
> در کل این کد ها اهمیت قانونی خاصی ندارن ، موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه میاد قشنگ  وضعیت نظام وظیفه ات رو چک می کنه ...
> 
> 
> 
> *


پاستور جان من 7ام
چون 17سالگی مدرک پیش دانشگاهی گرفتم
ولی طبق توضیح این من از کنکور محرومم؟چون اصلا پلیس+10 و نظام وظیفه نرفتم؟


وضيح: دانشآموزاني كه در سن  17سالگي و قبل از سن مشموليت موفق به اخذ دیپلم یا پيشدانشگاهي
ميشوند، چنانچه حداكثر تا شش ماه پس از رسيدن به سن مشموليت ( 18سالگي تمام) وارد دانشگاه شوند،
مجاز به ادامه تحصيل ميباشند؛ در غير این صورت به دليل ورود به غيبت، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل نخواهند
بود. مگر اینكه در مهلت شش ماه معرفي، خود را از طریق یكي از دفاتر پليس+ 10به وظيفه عمومي معرفي
كرده و در هنگام پذیرش در دانشگاه داراي برگ اعزام بدون غيبت باشند.
تبصره: افرادي كه تاریخ اعزام به خدمت آنان قبل از اعلام قبولي یا پذیرش در دانشگاه است، لازم است
برابر ضوابط مربوط نس��بت به تمدید موعد اعزام خود اقدام نمایند. در غير این صورت به دليل ورود به
غيبت، شرایط ادامه تحصيل را از دست خواهند داد. در ضمن افرادي كه در موعد اعزام (مندرج در برگ
آماده به خدمت) به خدمت اعزام ميش��وند در صورت پذیرش در مقطع كارشناسي و بالاتر، جهت ادامه
تحصيل از خدمت ترخيص خواهند شد

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

سلام 
من پارسال برای نمرات نهاییم اعتراض زدم و درست شد ولی موقع تایید همون نمرات قبل از اعتراضم بود و چون اداره هم رفتم و تا روز آخر درست نشد مجبور شدم برای ثبت نام تاییدش کنم حالا چی کار کنم میشه کاریش کرد؟ دردسر نشه بعدا؟(معدل قبل از اعتراضم کمتر از معدل الانمه)

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fifi


بچه ها من معدل دیپلممو ندارم چی کنم؟کارنامه ندارم



از مدرسه برو بگیر ،
معدل دیپلم اهمیت خاصی نداره ، ولی فکر کنم تو تعیین مکان حوزه موثر هست ، که معدل 19 با 13 تو یک نقطه نیفتن.*

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد جان این دفترچه جدید دیدی؟
> بالاخره ما کدوم کد باید برای نظام وظیفه بزنیم؟
> مرسی که هستی


نه متأسفانه ، می بینم حالا  :Yahoo (4): 
ببین کد نظام وظیفه زیاد مهم نیست اصلا ، شما نزدیک ترین کد به وضعیتت رو وارد کن ، مشکلی پیش نمیاد
موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه هستش ازت مدرک نظام وظیفه میخوان ، این بند مربوطه به وضعیت نظام وظیفه ثبت نام کنکور مشقی هستش  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehdimhm

> نه متأسفانه ، می بینم حالا 
> ببین کد نظام وظیفه زیاد مهم نیست اصلا ، شما نزدیک ترین کد به وضعیتت رو وارد کن ، مشکلی پیش نمیاد
> موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه هستش ازت مدرک نظام وظیفه میخوان ، این بند مربوطه به وضعیت نظام وظیفه ثبت نام کنکور مشقی هستش


وضيح: دانشآموزاني كه در سن  17سالگي و قبل از سن مشموليت موفق به اخذ دیپلم یا پيشدانشگاهي
ميشوند، چنانچه حداكثر تا شش ماه پس از رسيدن به سن مشموليت ( 18سالگي تمام) وارد دانشگاه شوند،
مجاز به ادامه تحصيل ميباشند؛ در غير این صورت به دليل ورود به غيبت، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل نخواهند
بود. مگر اینكه در مهلت شش ماه معرفي، خود را از طریق یكي از دفاتر پليس+ 10به وظيفه عمومي معرفي
كرده و در هنگام پذیرش در دانشگاه داراي برگ اعزام بدون غيبت باشند.
تبصره: افرادي كه تاریخ اعزام به خدمت آنان قبل از اعلام قبولي یا پذیرش در دانشگاه است، لازم است
برابر ضوابط مربوط نس��بت به تمدید موعد اعزام خود اقدام نمایند. در غير این صورت به دليل ورود به
غيبت، شرایط ادامه تحصيل را از دست خواهند داد. در ضمن افرادي كه در موعد اعزام (مندرج در برگ
آماده به خدمت) به خدمت اعزام ميش��وند در صورت پذیرش در مقطع كارشناسي و بالاتر، جهت ادامه
تحصيل از خدمت ترخيص خواهند شد 		

این چی میگه پس؟
محروم نشیم بره :Yahoo (4): 
من 17 سالگی پیش تموم کردم نظام وظیفه و پلیس+10 نیز نرفتم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mehdimhm


پاستور جان من 7ام
چون 17سالگی مدرک پیش دانشگاهی گرفتم
ولی طبق توضیح این من از کنکور محرومم؟چون اصلا پلیس+10 و نظام وظیفه نرفتم؟


وضيح: دانشآموزاني كه در سن  17سالگي و قبل از سن مشموليت موفق به اخذ دیپلم یا پيشدانشگاهي
ميشوند، چنانچه حداكثر تا شش ماه پس از رسيدن به سن مشموليت ( 18سالگي تمام) وارد دانشگاه شوند،
مجاز به ادامه تحصيل ميباشند؛ در غير این صورت به دليل ورود به غيبت، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل نخواهند
بود. مگر اینكه در مهلت شش ماه معرفي، خود را از طریق یكي از دفاتر پليس+ 10به وظيفه عمومي معرفي
كرده و در هنگام پذیرش در دانشگاه داراي برگ اعزام بدون غيبت باشند.
تبصره: افرادي كه تاریخ اعزام به خدمت آنان قبل از اعلام قبولي یا پذیرش در دانشگاه است، لازم است
برابر ضوابط مربوط نس��بت به تمدید موعد اعزام خود اقدام نمایند. در غير این صورت به دليل ورود به
غيبت، شرایط ادامه تحصيل را از دست خواهند داد. در ضمن افرادي كه در موعد اعزام (مندرج در برگ
آماده به خدمت) به خدمت اعزام ميش��وند در صورت پذیرش در مقطع كارشناسي و بالاتر، جهت ادامه
تحصيل از خدمت ترخيص خواهند شد


در کل این نوشته ها  شاید گیج کننده به نظر برسن،
ولی برای کسی که جهشی نخونده (حالا میخواد شهریوری هم باشه ) ، در صورتی که خرداد یا شهریور پیشش رو پاس کنه ،
دقیقا تا 31 شهریور سال بعد یعنی برای شما تا31 شهریور 97 معافیت داره ،
نیازی به مراجعه به +10 هم نیست ..
همونطور که قبلا هم گفتم شاید فقط برای گواهی نامه رانندگی گرفتن مشکل پیش بیاد ، هر چند با قوانین جدید نمیدونم تغییر کرده یا نه...*

----------


## saj8jad

> وضيح: دانشآموزاني كه در سن  17سالگي و قبل از سن مشموليت موفق به اخذ دیپلم یا پيشدانشگاهي
> ميشوند، چنانچه حداكثر تا شش ماه پس از رسيدن به سن مشموليت ( 18سالگي تمام) وارد دانشگاه شوند،
> مجاز به ادامه تحصيل ميباشند؛ در غير این صورت به دليل ورود به غيبت، مجاز به ادامه تحصيل نخواهند
> بود. مگر اینكه در مهلت شش ماه معرفي، خود را از طریق یكي از دفاتر پليس+ 10به وظيفه عمومي معرفي
> كرده و در هنگام پذیرش در دانشگاه داراي برگ اعزام بدون غيبت باشند.
> تبصره: افرادي كه تاریخ اعزام به خدمت آنان قبل از اعلام قبولي یا پذیرش در دانشگاه است، لازم است
> برابر ضوابط مربوط نس��بت به تمدید موعد اعزام خود اقدام نمایند. در غير این صورت به دليل ورود به
> غيبت، شرایط ادامه تحصيل را از دست خواهند داد. در ضمن افرادي كه در موعد اعزام (مندرج در برگ
> آماده به خدمت) به خدمت اعزام ميش��وند در صورت پذیرش در مقطع كارشناسي و بالاتر، جهت ادامه
> ...


آها مال شما یوخده قضیه ش فرق داره عزیز  :Yahoo (4): 
ببین 17 تموم کردی و کنکور اول رو دادی الان باید تا 18.5 سالگی تکلیف نظام وظیفت رو مشخص کنی دیگه
اگر قبل 18.5 سالگی کنکور دوم رو بدی و دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی که مشکلی نداره ولی بعد 18.5 سالگی وارد غیبت میشی

----------


## mehdimhm

> آها مال شما یوخده قضیه ش فرق داره عزیز 
> ببین 17 تموم کردی و کنکور اول رو دادی الان باید تا 18.5 سالگی تکلیف نظام وظیفت رو مشخص کنی دیگه
> اگر قبل 18.5 سالگی کنکور دوم رو بدی و دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی که مشکلی نداره ولی بعد 18.5 سالگی وارد غیبت میشی


آها اکی
من شهریور 78ام پس تا عید وقت دارم که برم پلیس+10
فردا یه سر برم ببینم چی میگن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mmdjavad

گمونم کد 6 باشه

----------


## saeed211

> آها مال شما یوخده قضیه ش فرق داره عزیز 
> ببین 17 تموم کردی و کنکور اول رو دادی الان باید تا 18.5 سالگی تکلیف نظام وظیفت رو مشخص کنی دیگه
> اگر قبل 18.5 سالگی کنکور دوم رو بدی و دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی که مشکلی نداره ولی بعد 18.5 سالگی وارد غیبت میشی


 :Yahoo (4): کد دانشجویان غیر روزانه برا نظام وظیفه چنده سجاد؟

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeed211


کد وظیفه منم بگو هرچی میخونم هیچی نوفهمم
من دانشجو پیام نورم


12 رو باید بزنی کد دانشجوی انصرافی.
در کل این کد ها اهمیت قانونی ندارن ، اماری هستن ،
حتی تابستونم انصراف ندی کسی نمیاد یقه ات رو بگیره که چرا انصراف ندادی*

----------


## Mohammad113

> برو داخل سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی
> از اونجا کد سوابق تحصیلیتو بگیر تو سایت سنجش که واردش کنی هم معدل کتبی دیپلمتو میزنه هم معدل کل لازمم نیس معدل دیپلمتو بدونی


مطمینی؟ یعنی نیاز نیست کارنامه دیپلم رو از مدرسه بگیریم؟

----------


## saeed211

> *
> 12 رو باید بزنی کد دانشجوی انصرافی.
> در کل این کد ها اهمیت قانونی ندارن ، اماری هستن ،
> حتی تابستونم انصراف ندی کسی نمیاد یقه ات رو بگیره که چرا انصراف ندادی*


 :Yahoo (112): اوکی مرسی پاستور

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> عکسم رو از سایت کانون صفحه شخصی ور میدارم اما قبول نمیکنه


اسکرین شات بگیر کراپ کن قبول میکنه

----------


## Mmdjavad

اقا اگه کسی کد دانش آموزی سوم رو نداشته باشه باید چیکار کنه

----------


## saj8jad

> آها اکی
> من شهریور 78ام پس تا عید وقت دارم که برم پلیس+10
> فردا یه سر برم ببینم چی میگن


ببین بازم ممکنه من اشتباه کنم و ان شاء الله مشکلی پیش نیاد و من اشتباه کرده باشم ولی اگر رفتی پلیس+10 و گفتن تا عید مهلت داری و اینکه میخوای قطعا در کنکور 97 شرکت کنی و این داستانا میتونی بری سریع پیام نور یه رشته ای رو با سوابق تحصیلیت ثبت نام کنی و معافیت تحصیلی واست صادر کنند تا بابت نظام وظیفه مشکلی پیش نیاد و بتونی کنکور 97 رو بدی و بعدش هم انصراف بدی و بری دانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنی

این راه حل به ذهنم رسید که گفت بهت بگم شاید به کارت بیاد

ان شاء الله که مشکلی نیست
موفق باشی

----------


## saj8jad

> کد دانشجویان غیر روزانه برا نظام وظیفه چنده سجاد؟


به نظرم کد 3 نزدیک تره به وضعیت شما سعید جان

----------


## saj8jad

> عکسم رو از سایت کانون صفحه شخصی ور میدارم اما قبول نمیکنه


عکس جدید و با کیفیت ارسال کنید براشون
همین عکس رو قراره فردا روی کارت دانشجوییتون چاپ کنند ، دقت کنید

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


آها مال شما یوخده قضیه ش فرق داره عزیز 
ببین 17 تموم کردی و کنکور اول رو دادی الان باید تا 18.5 سالگی تکلیف نظام وظیفت رو مشخص کنی دیگه
اگر قبل 18.5 سالگی کنکور دوم رو بدی و دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی که مشکلی نداره ولی بعد 18.5 سالگی وارد غیبت میشی



مطمئنی سجاد ؟؟ 
این قضیه ای که میگی فک کنم برای جهشی خونده ها باشه ...  (تازه درباره اوناهم شک دارم )
تا جاییکه من می دونم قبولی خرداد معادل شهریور هست ومهدی تا 31 شهریور 97 وقت داره تعیین تکلیف کنه ...
@mehdimhm*

----------


## 76farshad

فارغ التحصیل باید نظام قدیم بزنیم یا ترمی واحدی؟؟؟

----------


## 76farshad

این سنجش اصطلاحاتشو اپدیت کرده انگار

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> مطمئنی سجاد ؟؟ 
> این قضیه ای که میگی فک کنم برای جهشی خونده ها باشه ...  (تازه درباره اوناهم شک دارم )
> تا جاییکه من می دونم قبولی خرداد معادل شهریور هست ومهدی تا 31 شهریور 97 وقت داره تعیین تکلیف کنه ...
> @mehdimhm*


نه طبیعتا  
ببین در حالت عادی طرف اولین باری که کنکور میده اتومات 1 بار دیگه هم میتونه کنکور بده و باید تا 31 شهریورسال بعدش وضعیتش رو مشخص کنه
به نظر من قضیه مهدی فرق داره ، چون قبل مشمولیت ( سن 18 تمام ) فارغ التحصیل شده و ...
بهترین کار اینه که یه سر بره پلیس+10 پیش کارشناس نظام وظیفه و موضوع رو مطرح کنه ببینه طرف چی میگه

----------


## saj8jad

> فارغ التحصیل باید نظام قدیم بزنیم یا ترمی واحدی؟؟؟


نظام قدیم که طبیعتا نیستی شما 
نظام قدیم مربوطه به اون هایی هستش که پیش دانشگاهی نداشتن اگر اشتباه نکنم
حالا این ترمی ـ واحدی هم در نوع خودش جالبه (!)

مشکل شما دقیقا مربوطه به کدوم بند ثبت نام هستش؟

----------


## seyed sajjad

سلام . من اطلاعات و درست وارد کردم ولی این پیغام رو میده ...!

----------


## seyed sajjad

> سلام . من اطلاعات و درست وارد کردم ولی این پیغام رو میده ...!


چقدر طول میکشه تا اموزش و پرورش اطلاعاتو براشون بفرسته؟؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

عکس من ماله 2 سال پیشه
نیازی هست عکس جدید بگیرم بنظرتون؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام . من اطلاعات و درست وارد کردم ولی این پیغام رو میده ...!


سلام
احتمال داره سوابق شما هنوز برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده باشه ، حداقل تا همون تاریخ 29 دی که سیستم گفته
شاید هم کد سوابق رو اشتباه وارد میکنید ، با دقت و به صورت دستی کد سوابقتون رو وارد کنید ببینید بازم ارور میده

----------


## saj8jad

> چقدر طول میکشه تا اموزش و پرورش اطلاعاتو براشون بفرسته؟؟


دقیقا مشخص نیست ولی چون تو تایم ثبت نام کنکور هستیم احتمالا تا قبل از پایان تایم ثبت نام کنکور آموزش و پرورش سوابق رو ارسال میکنن




> عکس من ماله 2 سال پیشه
> نیازی هست عکس جدید بگیرم بنظرتون؟


اگر عکس جدید و با کیفیت تر باشه بهتره
چون دقیقا همین عکسی که میفرستید روی کارت دانشجوییتون چاپ میشه

----------


## seyed sajjad

> سلام
> احتمال داره سوابق شما هنوز برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده باشه ، حداقل تا همون تاریخ 29 دی که سیستم گفته
> شاید هم کد سوابق رو اشتباه وارد میکنید ، با دقت و به صورت دستی کد سوابقتون رو وارد کنید ببینید بازم ارور میده


نه کد و درست وارد کردم ....
چند دفعه دیگم وارد کردم باز همین پیام و داد

----------


## saj8jad

> نه کد و درست وارد کردم ....
> چند دفعه دیگم وارد کردم باز همین پیام و داد


بهتره صبر کنید 
احتمالا فردا پس فردا سوابقتون رو ارسال میکنن 
بازم شما فردا دوباره اقدام به ثبت نام کنید ان شاء الله مشکلتون حل میشه

----------


## maliarefi

> مطمینی؟ یعنی نیاز نیست کارنامه دیپلم رو از مدرسه بگیریم؟


بله- شما اطلاعاتتو وارد کنی تمام سوابق دیپلمت میاد

----------


## seyed sajjad

> بهتره صبر کنید 
> احتمالا فردا پس فردا سوابقتون رو ارسال میکنن 
> بازم شما فردا دوباره اقدام به ثبت نام کنید ان شاء الله مشکلتون حل میشه


ممنونم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## saj8jad

> ممنونم


خواهش میکنم
اصلا نگران نباشید از این مشکلات هر ساله پیش میاد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## alireza_pishva

> سلام
> احتمال داره سوابق شما هنوز برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده باشه ، حداقل تا همون تاریخ 29 دی که سیستم گفته
> شاید هم کد سوابق رو اشتباه وارد میکنید ، با دقت و به صورت دستی کد سوابقتون رو وارد کنید ببینید بازم ارور میده


این کد سوابق تحصیلی قدیمی مثل سال های قبل جواب میده امسالم یا باید یه کد جدید گرفت؟!

----------


## taraneh7788

> بعد زدن کد کارت اینو میارهفایل پیوست 77883


سلام ،الان درست شده.

----------


## a.ka

> اسکرین شات بگیر کراپ کن قبول میکنه


*لعنت بهش باز قبول نکرد برم اسکن کنم*

----------


## taraneh7788

سلام ، روزتون بخیر .
من چجوری میتونم عکسی که برای ثبت نام استفاده کردم ویرایش کنم ؟

----------


## Ebrahim999

دانشجویان روزانه نیازی دارن فرم شماره 2 تکمیل کنن واسه اموزش پرورش؟

----------


## a.ka

*عکس اسکن شده هم فرستادم میگه عکس واضح نیست  شورش را در آوردند دیگر 
*

----------


## saj8jad

> این کد سوابق تحصیلی قدیمی مثل سال های قبل جواب میده امسالم یا باید یه کد جدید گرفت؟!


بله شما با همون کد سوابق تحصیلی قبلیتون میتونید در کنکور سراسری شرکت کنید و نیازی به دریافت کد جدید نیست

----------


## pedram7

متولد 3 شهریور 79 هستم باید کدوم کد نظام وظیفه رو بزنم ؟

----------


## saj8jad

> متولد 3 شهریور 79 هستم باید کدوم کد نظام وظیفه رو بزنم ؟


سلام
کد 5 هر چند این بند زیاد مهم نیست و نزدیک ترین کد به وضعیتتون رو هم وارد کنید کفایت میکنه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## black diamond

سلام من سال سوممه پیام نور ثبت نام کرده بودم و انصراف دادم یه ماه پیش کدوم کد رو برای نظام وظیفه بزنم؟چیز دیگه ای هست که حواسم باشه؟

----------


## Ali-Gh

سلام دوستان
شناسنامم قدیمی هست و چون قدیمیه کارت ملی هوشمند نمیدن تازه یادم افتاده برم  :Yahoo (101): شناسناممو عکسدار کنم متاسفانه و پروسه عکسدار کردن هم طولانیه 
وقتی هم شناسناممو عکسدار کنم و شناسنامه جدید بگیرم سری و مسلسل شناسنامه تغییر پیدا میکنه حالا موندم سری و مسلسل و سریال همین شناسنامه قدیمی رو تو فرم ثبتنام بزنم و بیخیال تعویض شناسنامه و کارت ملی هوشمند جدید بشم ؟ چون اگه تا دو سه ماه دیگه شناسنامم بیاد همه سری و سریال تغییر میکنه و با مشخصات کنکور مغایرت میکنه)
سر جلسه کنکور ازمون کارت ملی میخوان ؟
سال های گذشته سابقه داشته اجازه بدن داوطلبا تا قبل از کنکور اطلاعاتشونو تغییر بدن ؟

----------


## Fifi

بچه ها من سوابق تحصیلی گرفتم اما معدل ندارم [emoji17]چی کنم


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Fifi

> برو داخل سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی
> از اونجا کد سوابق تحصیلیتو بگیر تو سایت سنجش که واردش کنی هم معدل کتبی دیپلمتو میزنه هم معدل کل لازمم نیس معدل دیپلمتو بدونی


نه اصلامعدل نزد واسم


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maliarefi

> نه اصلامعدل نزد واسم
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


داخل سایت سنجش زدی موقع ثبت نامش ؟؟؟

----------


## Fifi

> داخل سایت سنجش زدی موقع ثبت نامش ؟؟؟


بله،واسه شما زد؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maliarefi

> بله،واسه شما زد؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


اره هم معدل کل و هم کتبی دیپلم اومدش معدل کتبی پیش دانشگاهی هم میاد ولی معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی نیومد واسه همین شانسی یه عددی زدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fifi

> اره هم معدل کل و هم کتبی دیپلم اومدش معدل کتبی پیش دانشگاهی هم میاد ولی معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی نیومد واسه همین شانسی یه عددی زدم


کاشکی میشد یه اسکرین شات بفرستی


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maliarefi

> سلام دوستان
> شناسنامم قدیمی هست و چون قدیمیه کارت ملی هوشمند نمیدن تازه یادم افتاده برم شناسناممو عکسدار کنم متاسفانه و پروسه عکسدار کردن هم طولانیه 
> وقتی هم شناسناممو عکسدار کنم و شناسنامه جدید بگیرم سری و مسلسل شناسنامه تغییر پیدا میکنه حالا موندم سری و مسلسل و سریال همین شناسنامه قدیمی رو تو فرم ثبتنام بزنم و بیخیال تعویض شناسنامه و کارت ملی هوشمند جدید بشم ؟ چون اگه تا دو سه ماه دیگه شناسنامم بیاد همه سری و سریال تغییر میکنه و با مشخصات کنکور مغایرت میکنه)
> سر جلسه کنکور ازمون کارت ملی میخوان ؟
> سال های گذشته سابقه داشته اجازه بدن داوطلبا تا قبل از کنکور اطلاعاتشونو تغییر بدن ؟


اره کارت ملی سر جلسه لازمه نگاه میکنن - شماره ملی و شماره شناسنامه من که قبل و بعد از تعویضش هیچ تغییری نکرد حالا واسه شما نمیدونم

----------


## pedram7

دوستان معدل کل دیپلم و معدل کتبی نهایی دیپلم رو از کجا باید گیر بیارم تو سایتی که سوابق رو تایید کردم معدلی واسم نزده

----------


## Ali-Gh

> اره کارت ملی سر جلسه لازمه نگاه میکنن - شماره ملی و شماره شناسنامه من که قبل و بعد از تعویضش هیچ تغییری نکرد حالا واسه شما نمیدونم


درسته کد ملی و شماره شناسنامه تغییر نمیکنه ولی فکر کنم اون حرف و اعداد قرمز گوشه ی شناسنامه که بهش میگن سری عددی و حروفی و مسلسل شناسنامه تغییر میکنه

----------


## sepehrganji

> درسته کد ملی و شماره شناسنامه تغییر نمیکنه ولی فکر کنم اون حرف و اعداد قرمز گوشه ی شناسنامه که بهش میگن سری عددی و حروفی و مسلسل شناسنامه تغییر میکنه


شما توی سامانه سازمان سنجش یه درخواست بده مشکلتو مطرح کن بهترین و سریعترین پاسخ رو میگیری

----------


## Fifi

> دوستان معدل کل دیپلم و معدل کتبی نهایی دیپلم رو از کجا باید گیر بیارم تو سایتی که سوابق رو تایید کردم معدلی واسم نزده


مشکل منم همینه


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Samariii

ببخشید یه سوالی داشتم. میخواستم بدونم الان من رفتم کافی نت تو اون کاغذ اصلی معدل نهایی پیش رو ننوشته . مشکلی نداره؟ کلا تو اون کاغذ اصلی فقط معدل نهایی مال سومو میخواد؟

----------


## pardis1

کارت ملی لازمه ...

اخه من نگرفتم...

----------


## pedram7

راستی من کارت ملی ندارم 
کد پستی رو چی بزنم ؟

----------


## mehdimhm

> *
> مطمئنی سجاد ؟؟ 
> این قضیه ای که میگی فک کنم برای جهشی خونده ها باشه ...  (تازه درباره اوناهم شک دارم )
> تا جاییکه من می دونم قبولی خرداد معادل شهریور هست ومهدی تا 31 شهریور 97 وقت داره تعیین تکلیف کنه ...
> @mehdimhm*


پاستور جان فردا میرم ببینم چی میشه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Ali-Gh

> شما توی سامانه سازمان سنجش یه درخواست بده مشکلتو مطرح کن بهترین و سریعترین پاسخ رو میگیری


ممنون از راهنماییتون. درخواست دادم منتظر جوابشون هستم

----------


## mr.hossein99

*دوستان فرم شماره 2 که تو صفحه 58 هست یه توضیحی میدین در چه موردیه ؟*

----------


## Ali-Gh

> مشکل منم همینه
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


شما هم تو سایت سنجش پشتیبانی بزنید بدونن مشکل تنها من نیست

----------


## Samariii

> ببخشید یه سوالی داشتم. میخواستم بدونم الان من رفتم کافی نت تو اون کاغذ اصلی معدل نهایی پیش رو ننوشته . مشکلی نداره؟ کلا تو اون کاغذ اصلی فقط معدل نهایی مال سومو میخواد؟


???

----------


## Petrichor

این ترمی واحدی که نوشته چیه ؟ نظام قدیم بزنیم یا ترمی واحدی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SonaMi

> سلام .فارغ التحصیل دانشگاهم..تا اخر تیر فرصت فراغت از تحصیل دارم..در واقع در مدت زمان یکساله فراغت از تحصیلم هستم سازمان سنجش محترم برای افرادی مثل من کد نظام وظیفه ای در نظر نگرفته!!
> انشد یه دفترچه سالم ببینیم!
> هم دردا کدوم کدو میزنین؟������


سلام هم درد 
منم فرصت نظام وظیفم تا تیر ماهه 
بعدش رفتم برا از نظام وظیفه سوال کردم اقا جریان ما چی میشه ؟ گفت شما چند روز مونده به پایان تاریخ ، دفترچه رو پست میکنی ، بعد موقع اعظام که همون شهریور ماهه ، یه تبصره ای هست که از بالا میاد و میگه کسانی که کنکور ثبت نام کردن دو ماه تمدید میشه تا ببینن چی میشه نتیجه کنکورشون .

----------


## mehdimhm

> این ترمی واحدی که نوشته چیه ؟ نظام قدیم بزنیم یا ترمی واحدی


ترمی واحدی

----------


## SinaAhmadi

سلام بچه ها 
من فارغ التحصیلم و 96 کنکور اولم بود ...من تابستون رفتم پلیس+10 و یه برگه معافیت گرفتم...الان کد نظام وظیفه رو چی باید بزنم 6  رو بزنم ؟؟یا یکی دیگس؟
ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## Samariii

> ???



کسی نمیدونه؟؟؟؟

----------


## mehdimhm

> سلام بچه ها 
> من فارغ التحصیلم و 96 کنکور اولم بود ...من تابستون رفتم پلیس+10 و یه برگه معافیت گرفتم...الان کد نظام وظیفه رو چی باید بزنم 6  رو بزنم ؟؟یا یکی دیگس؟
> ممنون میشم کمک کنید


داداش متولد چه سالی هستی؟
من متولد ۷۸ بودم ولی نرفتم هیچی نگرفتم :Yahoo (2): 
چیزی از پروسش می‌دونی؟

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> داداش متولد چه سالی هستی؟
> من متولد ۷۸ بودم ولی نرفتم هیچی نگرفتم
> چیزی از پروسش می‌دونی؟


من متولد بهمن 77 هستم ...نمیدونم والا  مرداد من با چن تا از دوستام رفتیم پلیس +10 ..من چون یه درس رو افتاده بودم و هنوز فارغ التحصیل نشده بودم بهم برگه معافیت داد ولی به دوستام که فارغ التحصیل شده بودن نداد و گفت شما باید از دانشگاه نامه بیارین...
بعد تو این برگه هم نوشته تا بهمن 97 فرصت معافیت داری...

----------


## silence10

> سلام دوستان
> شناسنامم قدیمی هست و چون قدیمیه کارت ملی هوشمند نمیدن تازه یادم افتاده برم شناسناممو عکسدار کنم متاسفانه و پروسه عکسدار کردن هم طولانیه 
> وقتی هم شناسناممو عکسدار کنم و شناسنامه جدید بگیرم سری و مسلسل شناسنامه تغییر پیدا میکنه حالا موندم سری و مسلسل و سریال همین شناسنامه قدیمی رو تو فرم ثبتنام بزنم و بیخیال تعویض شناسنامه و کارت ملی هوشمند جدید بشم ؟ چون اگه تا دو سه ماه دیگه شناسنامم بیاد همه سری و سریال تغییر میکنه و با مشخصات کنکور مغایرت میکنه)
> سر جلسه کنکور ازمون کارت ملی میخوان ؟
> سال های گذشته سابقه داشته اجازه بدن داوطلبا تا قبل از کنکور اطلاعاتشونو تغییر بدن ؟



سلام..شما همون سریال شناسنامه قدیمتو وارد کن...بعد از تعویض شناسنامه و تغییر سریال..وقتی کارتای ورود به جلسه رو میدن که از۴ تیره..اونجا امکان ویرایش وجود داره و 
میتونید تغییرات رو اعمال کنید...موفق باشید...

----------


## mehdimhm

> من متولد بهمن 77 هستم ...نمیدونم والا  مرداد من با چن تا از دوستام رفتیم پلیس +10 ..من چون یه درس رو افتاده بودم و هنوز فارغ التحصیل نشده بودم بهم برگه معافیت داد ولی به دوستام که فارغ التحصیل شده بودن نداد و گفت شما باید از دانشگاه نامه بیارین...
> بعد تو این برگه هم نوشته تا بهمن 97 فرصت معافیت داری...


پس فکر نکنم برای منم مشکلی باشه

----------


## سمیرا66

با تشکر از این تاپیک.
من ثبت نام کردم اخرش هم به سنم گیر ندادن :Yahoo (1):  انقد الکی استرس کشیدم.کلا مشمول طرح تاثیر معدل نیستم.پیش دانشگاهیم سال 84 بود دیپلمم سال 83

----------


## alireza_pishva

> ترمی واحدی


دیپلم ۹۲ هم نظام قدیم نیست؟! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali.sn

دوستان فارغ تحصيل ها موقع ثبت نام بايد يه كد اضافي هم نسبت به سال قبل وارد كنن؟ميشه توضيح بديد

----------


## AmirAria

> دوستان فارغ تحصيل ها موقع ثبت نام بايد يه كد اضافي هم نسبت به سال قبل وارد كنن؟ميشه توضيح بديد


سلام کد نظام وضیفه متفاوت هست 
کد دیگه ای فرق نکرده ، در آخر هم باید تیک در کنکور 1396 شرکت کرده ام رو بزنید

----------


## mohsen..

یه سوال بود فارغ التحصیل یا دانش اموز  ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی نظام قدیم
من ترمی واحدی زدم درسته
امسال فارغ شدم

----------


## mohsen..

> یه سوال بود فارغ التحصیل یا دانش اموز  ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی نظام قدیم
> من ترمی واحدی زدم درسته
> امسال فارغ شدم



یکی جواب بده :Yahoo (100):

----------


## POOYAE

*5 - با توجه به اینکه سوابق تحصیلی دیپلم های شاخه نظری ( نظام سالی واحدی ) شامل رشته های ریاضی فیزیک ، علوم تجربی ، ادبیات و علـوم انسـانی و علوم و معارف اسلامی که از سال 1384 به بعد ( سال 1384 تا سال 1396 )
 دیپلم خود را اخذ کرده اند در آزمون آنان اعمال خواهد شـد . # ( صفحه ی 1 دفترچه ) /
*

----------


## mehdimhm

> دیپلم ۹۲ هم نظام قدیم نیست؟!


نه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir 1378

> سلام کد نظام وضیفه متفاوت هست 
> کد دیگه ای فرق نکرده ، در آخر هم باید تیک در کنکور 1396 شرکت کرده ام رو بزنید


 برای فارغ تحصیل ها 5 عه؟

----------


## amir_95

سلام دوستان.برای ثبت نام کنکور
از دانشگاه پیام نور هم باید انصراف داد تا اسفند؟ یا فقط روزانه ها باید انصراف بدن؟ کد سربازی رو کدوم باید زد

----------


## alireza_pishva

> نه


۹۲ که قدیمه  :Yahoo (4): 
پس اینکه ترمی واحدی زدم درسته!؟

----------


## abbas20

سلام دوستان. خواهشا یکی منو راهنمایی کنه. بنده وارد صفحه دریافت کد  سوابق شدم و کد دیپلم و پیش رو گرفتم ولی سایت نمرات پیش رو نشون نمیده. چیکار کنم؟

----------


## POOYAE

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط abbas20


 سلام دوستان . خواهشا یکی منو راهنمایی کنه . بنده وارد صفحه دریافت کد سوابق شدم و کد دیپلم و پیش رو گرفتم ولی سایت نمرات پیش رو نشون نمیده . چیکار کنم؟


سلام کش مرورگرتون رو پاک کنید و دوباره وارد بشید اگه بازم نیاورد به آموزش و پرورش مراجعه کنید  /*

----------


## Mohammad113

> سلام دوستان. خواهشا یکی منو راهنمایی کنه. بنده وارد صفحه دریافت کد  سوابق شدم و کد دیپلم و پیش رو گرفتم ولی سایت نمرات پیش رو نشون نمیده. چیکار کنم؟


باید همون اول بخش پیش دانشگاهی رو انتخاب کنید ( شما فک کنم بخش متوسطه رو انتخاب کردید )

----------


## abbas20

> *
> 
> سلام کش مرورگرتون رو پاک کنید و دوباره وارد بشید اگه بازم نیاورد به آموزش و پرورش مراجعه کنید  /*


چندبار امتحان کردم نیاورد. کدوم قسمت از آموزش و پرورش؟ یعنی کدوم بخشش؟

----------


## Mariyana

سلام 
مهلت ثبت نام تا کی هست؟
من پارسال سوابقمو تایید کردم دوباره امسالم انجام بدم؟
لینکشم میشه بدید مرسی

----------


## Mohammad113

> سلام 
> مهلت ثبت نام تا کی هست؟


8 بهمن

----------


## POOYAE

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir_95


سلام دوستان . برای ثبت نام کنکور از دانشگاه پیام نور هم باید انصراف داد تا اسفند ؟ یا فقط روزانه ها باید انصراف بدن ؟ کد سربازی رو کدوم باید زد


نیازی به انصراف نیست ( بند هـ صفحه ی 5 دفترچه رو مطاللعه کنید ) #*

----------


## POOYAE

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mariyana


سلام مهلت ثبت نام تا کی هست ؟ من پارسال سوابقمو تایید کردم دوباره امسالم انجام بدم ؟ لینکشم میشه بدید مرسی 


8 بهمن | وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی |*

----------


## POOYAE

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط abbas20


 چندبار امتحان کردم نیاورد. کدوم قسمت از آموزش و پرورش ؟ یعنی کدوم بخشش؟


مشکل تون رو بگید خودشون راهنمایی میکنن |*

----------


## amir_95

> *
> 
> نیازی به انصراف نیست ( بند هـ صفحه ی 5 دفترچه رو مطاللعه کنید ) #*


خیلی ممنون.توهمون بند منظور از نداشتن مشکل نظام وظیفه چیه؟ چه مشکلی

----------


## POOYAE

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir_95


 خیلی ممنون . تو همون بند منظور از نداشتن مشکل نظام وظیفه چیه ؟ چه مشکلی


احتمالا منظور دفترچه تذکرات مهم صفحه ی 36 دفترچه س |*

----------


## Aseydreza

معلوم نیس منطقه چندم؟؟؟؟
چجوری مشخص کنم ؟
من تو یه بخش شهر هستم ولی تو ثبت نامم نوشته فقط اسم شهره 
درحالیکه شهر منطقه دوعه ولی اون یه بخشی که من هستم سه 
؟؟؟؟...

----------


## Kyvan

سلام عزیزان,واسه دانشگاه آزاد که کار خاصی انجام نمیدیم نه? من جایی ندیدم تیک داشته باشه!چطوریه پذیرشش?

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aseydreza


معلوم نیس منطقه چندم؟؟؟؟
چجوری مشخص کنم ؟
من تو یه بخش شهر هستم ولی تو ثبت نامم نوشته فقط اسم شهره 
درحالیکه شهر منطقه دوعه ولی اون یه بخشی که من هستم سه 
؟؟؟؟...


منطقه سه هستی طبیعتا ،
به هر حال از مدرسه ات بپرس.*

----------


## POOYAE

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kyvan


 سلام عزیزان , واسه دانشگاه آزاد که کار خاصی انجام نمیدیم نه ? من جایی ندیدم تیک داشته باشه!چطوریه پذیرشش ?


 سلام ( صفحه ی 1 دفترچه / نکات مهم , شماره 1 ش رو مطالعه کنید ) | بعد کنکور 97 با توجه به نتیجه کنکورتون میتونید برای انتخاب رشته ی دانشگاه آزاد هم اقدام کنید |*

----------


## mehdimhm

> ۹۲ که قدیمه 
> پس اینکه ترمی واحدی زدم درسته!؟


درست زدی
جناب ما الان نظام جدیدیم
از سال دیگه میشیم نظام قدیم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## farnood_em

سلام من یکی از درسای پیش دانشگاهی رو قبول نشده بودم و دی ماه 96 امتحان دادم و قبول شدم.
الان تو ثبت نام کنکور باید بزنم فارغ التحصیل یا اینکه بزنم مدرک پیش رو هنوز نگرفتم؟
چون وقتی میرم نمرات پیش رو تو سایت آموزش پرورش تایید کنم بالا نمیاد.. خود مدرسه هم میگه 16 بهمن بیا مدرکتو بگیر!!
الان یعنی من هنوز دانش آموز حساب میشم؟؟

----------


## amirhossien000

سلام دوستان...من فارغ التحصیل هستم برای نظام وظیفه 6 بزنم یا 7؟؟
شهریور 96 فارغ التحصیل شدم
لطفا نگید اهمیتی نداره اگه میشه دقیق بگید...ممنون

----------


## Pasteur

* 
دوستان ، من برای گرفتن سوابق دیپلم رفتم ، برام هیچ کدی نمایش نمیده ، همین طور که تو تصویر می بینین ..
=====
ولی واسه پیش کد سوابق رو بهم میده ، که همون قبلی هست ، پس احتمالا دیپلم همون عدد قبلش هست ... ولی خب چرا ؟؟؟؟  
چرا برای دیپلمم چیزی نشون نمیده ؟؟ کس دیگه ای هم این مشکل رو داره ؟*

----------


## alireza_pishva

> درست زدی
> جناب ما الان نظام جدیدیم
> از سال دیگه میشیم نظام قدیم


پیر شدیم

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pasteur


 
دوستان ، من برای گرفتن سوابق دیپلم رفتم ، برام هیچ کدی نمایش نمیده ، همین طور که تو تصویر می بینین ..
=====
ولی واسه پیش کد سوابق رو بهم میده ، که همون قبلی هست ، پس احتمالا دیپلم همون عدد قبلش هست ... ولی خب چرا ؟؟؟؟  
چرا برای دیپلمم چیزی نشون نمیده ؟؟ کس دیگه ای هم این مشکل رو داره ؟


دوستان مشکل برطرف شد ، باید سوابق دیپلم رو مجدد تایید می کردم ، برای دو تا درس ترمیم معدل زده بودم
اما قبلا هم اون ها رو تایید کرده بودم ، حالا نمی دونم چرا مجدد ازم درخواست تایید خواستن ... به هر حال کد رو گرفتم که همون قبلیه بود.*

----------


## Pasteur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سمیرا66


با تشکر از این تاپیک.
من ثبت نام کردم اخرش هم به سنم گیر ندادن انقد الکی استرس کشیدم.کلا مشمول طرح تاثیر معدل نیستم.پیش دانشگاهیم سال 84 بود دیپلمم سال 83


ابوتراب صالحی ۸۰ ساله از کبودراهنگ به عنوان مسن‌ترین داوطلب در کنکور ۹۴ در رشته علوم تجربی شرکت می‌کند.
وی خاطرنشان کرد: از سال 78 بارها در کنکور سراسری شرکت کردم که در نهایت سال گذشته موفق به قبولی در رشته روانشناسی شدم.
انگیزه مسن ترین داوطلب کنکور 94 | ابوتراب صالحی 80 ساله از - فرهنگ نیوز*

----------


## AmirAria

> برای فارغ تحصیل ها 5 عه؟





> سلام دوستان...من فارغ التحصیل هستم برای نظام وظیفه 6 بزنم یا 7؟؟
> شهریور 96 فارغ التحصیل شدم
> لطفا نگید اهمیتی نداره اگه میشه دقیق بگید...ممنون


دوستانی که زیر 20 سال بودن و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو گرفتن و تا الان عیبت سربازی نخوردن ( معافیت داشتن ) کد 6 مثل مورد دوم بالا

----------


## mina_77

چقدر افزایش جمعیت هست یعنی :Yahoo (35): 
خودمم هنوز ثبت نام نکردم منتظر تکمیل ظرفیتم
تراز داروسازی پولی بندرعباس بنظرتون کفش چنده؟

----------


## abbas20

دوستان من که دانشجوی پیام نور هستم ، باید دانشجوی غیر روزانه و کد نظام وظیفه 3 رو انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## POOYAE

> دوستان من که دانشجوی پیام نور هستم ، باید دانشجوی غیر روزانه و کد نظام وظیفه 3 رو انتخاب کنم؟


* سلام / کد رو هم خودم موندم چی بزنم  اما باید دانشجوی غیر روزانه رو بزنی #*

----------


## abbas20

> * سلام / کد رو هم خودم موندم چی بزنم  اما باید دانشجوی غیر روزانه رو بزنی*


باید 3 رو بزنیم دیگه ، چون داریم از معافیت استفاده میکنیم درسته؟ 
راستی پیرو سوال قبلیم ، من اگه این مشکل نشون ندادن نمرات پیش رو پیگیری نکنم و کنکور بدم و انتخاب رشته و قبولی و... این حرفا ، واسم مشکلی پیش میاد؟ چون رفتم اموزش پرورش اونجا گفتن همین که بهت کد دادن یعنی سوابق توو سیستم هست.

----------


## abbas20

دوستان سنجش یه شماره تلفنی چیزی نداره که زنگ بزنم و مشکلمو بگم؟

----------


## Ali Asghar TM

> چقدر افزایش جمعیت هست یعنی
> خودمم هنوز ثبت نام نکردم منتظر تکمیل ظرفیتم
> تراز داروسازی پولی بندرعباس بنظرتون کفش چنده؟


فک کنم زیرگروه2 باید 9000 باشه
من 9100زیرگروه1 اوردم امید ندارم

----------


## Mr.me

سلام این معدل کل دیپلم
مال کارنامه سوم هستش یا کل دبیرستان؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## seyed sajjad

> دوستان سنجش یه شماره تلفنی چیزی نداره که زنگ بزنم و مشکلمو بگم؟


با شماره 02636270057 و 02636270058 و 02636270059 تماس گرفته و یا از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی اقدام نمایید

----------


## hamidshams

رفقا من منتظر علوم پزشکی ارتشم لامصب انگار قرار نیست بیاد الان دانشجو پیام نورم اگه قبول نشم بخوام ثبت نام کنم کد نظام وظیفه رو باید چند بزنم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دانشجوی پیام نور هستم سال سوم کنکورم

----------


## Mr.me

اقا کدوم اینا معدل دیپلم(نه کتبی) هستش؟

----------


## Mr.me

چرا به ما که میرسه هیچ کس پاسخگو نیست
هر وقت هم پست میزارم کسی جواب نمیده؟!؟!
دلیلش چیه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mohammadrezaam

> چرا به ما که میرسه هیچ کس پاسخگو نیست
> هر وقت هم پست میزارم کسی جواب نمیده؟!؟!
> دلیلش چیه


معدل کل

----------


## mohammadrezaam

> سلام این معدل کل دیپلم
> مال کارنامه سوم هستش یا کل دبیرستان؟


کل دبیرستان

----------


## azem

سلام من متولد 2 تیر 78 هستم و پشت کنکوری باید برای نظام وظیفه 6 بزنم یا 7؟!

----------


## mohammad_tezar



----------


## Morteza76

سلام . من بابام 22ماه سابقه جبهه داره (مال جهاد کشاورزی) الان این کد 12رقمی رو از کجا بیارم؟؟؟ ایا نیازی هست حضوری برم جایی

----------


## a.ka

اقایون به دادم برسید عکس ندارم برم اسکن کنم فقط عکس صفحه شخصی  دارم تو سایت قلم چی اونم کپی میکنم قبول نمیکنه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mr.me

> اقایون به دادم برسید عکس ندارم برم اسکن کنم فقط عکس صفحه شخصی  دارم تو سایت قلم چی اونم کپی میکنم قبول نمیکنه


برو یه عکس بگیر :Yahoo (76):

----------


## a.ka

> برو یه عکس بگیر


آقایون اسکن گرفتم عکسمو فقط میگفت باید بزرگ تر باشه منم اسکرین گرفتم کراب کردم قبول کرد میترسم به مشکلی برخورد کنم  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## BEGIN

> آقایون اسکن گرفتم عکسمو فقط میگفت باید بزرگ تر باشه منم اسکرین گرفتم کراب کردم قبول کرد میترسم به مشکلی برخورد کنم


براي اطمينان بريد عكس بگيريد كه خيالتون راحت باشه

----------


## a.ka

> براي اطمينان بريد عكس بگيريد كه خيالتون راحت باشه


*اون به کنار کی حال داره بره مدرسه معدل کل دیپلم رو بگیره / اصن میخام منصرف شم از شرکت کردن تو کنکور*

----------


## BEGIN

> فایل پیوست 77908فایل پیوست 77908
> اقا کدوم اینا معدل دیپلم(نه کتبی) هستش؟


معدل كل سه سال دبيرستان بايد وارد كنيد ١٨/٤٨

----------


## BEGIN

> *اون به کنار کی حال داره بره مدرسه معدل کل دیپلم رو بگیره / اصن میخام منصرف شم از شرکت کردن تو کنکور*


چقد سخت ميگيريد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> معدل ديپلم ١٨/٩٠
> معدل كل سه سال دبيرستان ١٨/٤٨ است كه نميخواد وارد كنيد ،همون معدل ديپلم بايد وارد كنيد


مطمعن هستید معدل دیپلم همون معدل کل نیست؟من از دفتردار مدرسه پرسیدم گفت اونه
تو این تاپیکم دوستان همون چیزی که من گفتم رو گفتنمعدل کل دیپلم کدوم میشه ؟

----------


## divarsabz

بچه ها
چرا در مورد دین و تابعیت چیزی نیس؟

----------


## BEGIN

> مطمعن هستید معدل دیپلم همون معدل کل نیست؟من از دفتردار مدرسه پرسیدم گفت اونه


من معدل كل ديپلم وارد كردم ! مهم معدل كتبي ديپلمه فقط

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> من معدل كل ديپلم وارد كردم ! مهم معدل كتبي ديپلمه فقط


ببخشید متوجه منظورتون نشدم 
من منظورم این بود که به جای معدل دیپلم همون معدل کل که مال3سال هست رو وارد کنیم
معدل کتبی نهایی هم که مشخصه سمت چپ پایین کارنامه نوشته بهتره یه نگاه به این تاپیک بندازینمعدل کل دیپلم کدوم میشه ؟

----------


## BEGIN

> ببخشید متوجه منظورتون نشدم 
> من منظورم این بود که به جای معدل دیپلم همون معدل کل که مال3سال هست رو وارد کنیم
> معدل کتبی نهایی هم که مشخصه سمت چپ پایین کارنامه نوشته بهتره یه نگاه به این تاپیک بندازینمعدل کل دیپلم کدوم میشه ؟


بله من متوجه شدم منظورتون شدم اما من معدل كل ديپلممو وارد كردم مرسي

----------


## Serat

سلام
من سال 94 دیپلم گرفتم توی قسمت 18- دانش آموز یا فارغ التحصیل : رو میزنم نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی اما تو آخر میگه یعنی چی ؟؟
خطاهاي زير را برطرف کرده و دوباره بر روي دکمه تاييد کليک کنيد:

بند 21 فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم، فاقد مدرک پیش دانشگاهی هستند در حالی که شما کد عنوان مدرک پیش دانشگاهی وارد کرده ایدبند 21 فارغ التحصیلان نظام قدیم، فاقد مدرک پیش دانشگاهی هستند در حالی که شما کد منطقه یا ناحیه اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی وارد کرده اید

----------


## Doc.Sam

دوستان کارت سه رشته اصلی شامل پردیس های خودگردان هم میشه؟
یعنی لازم نیست اون کارت 1100 تومنی پیام نور و موسسات غیر انتفاعی رو بگیریم؟

یه سوال دیگه که شاید خیلی مربوط به اینجا نباشه، در مقطع کارشناسی برای زبان های خارجی در پردیس های خودگردان رشته داریم؟!

----------


## Serat

من مشکل قبلیم حل شد فقط بند های زیر رو سیستم اجازه نمیده خالی بزارم در حالی که هنوز فارغ التحصیل نشدم چیکار کنم ؟
24 - معدل كل دوره پيش دانشگاهي/كارداني (درصورت فارغ التحصيلي)
34 - معدل دوره كارداني (در صورت فارغ التحصيلي)

----------


## Serat

> سلام دوستان یک سوال..عکسی الان می گیریمو می ذارن رو کارت دانشجوییمون؟؟


نه عکس کارت دانشجویی رو موقع ثبت نام دانشگاه میگیرن

----------


## abbas20

دوستان من میخوام ثبت نام کنم ولی وقتی کد سوابق پیش رو وارد میکنم قبول نمیکنه و میگه اطلاعات شما از طرف اموزش پرورش به سنجش ارسال نشده. چیکار کنم؟

----------


## MEHDI0241

سلام 
من در تاریخ 96.11.1 از پیش دانشگاهی فارغ التحصیل شدم کارنامم امروز گرفتم وقتی رفتم برای تایید نمرات پیش هر چی اطلاعاتو زدم نیاورد کسی هست که این مشکلو داشته باشه؟چطوری حلش کنم؟
مجبور شدم موقع ثبت نام کنکور زدم در حال تحصیل پیش اگه نمیزدم نمراتو میخواست که نداشتم لطفا اگه کسی با این مشکل رو برو هستش بگید چیکارش کنم.ممنون

----------


## شهرام ش

> دوستان من میخوام ثبت نام کنم ولی وقتی کد سوابق پیش رو وارد میکنم قبول نمیکنه و میگه اطلاعات شما از طرف اموزش پرورش به سنجش ارسال نشده. چیکار کنم؟





منم این مشکل رو دارم باید چیکار کنم یکی راهنمایی کنه لطفا بدون این سوابق تحصیلی نمیره مرحله بعد ثبت نام :Yahoo (101):

----------


## a.ka

این شناسنامه من سریال یا سری نداره یا من پیداش نمیکنم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Havash533

> منم این مشکل رو دارم باید چیکار کنم یکی راهنمایی کنه لطفا بدون این سوابق تحصیلی نمیره مرحله بعد ثبت نام


برو  تو این سایت سوابق پیشتو تایید کن دوباره.شاید درست شد  
توجه ویژه : داوطلبانیکه درخصوص اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی با مشکل مواجه شوند(عدم مشاهده سوابق تحصیلی و یا مغایرت در اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی) لازم است به سایت آموزش و پرورش به نشانی وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی مراجعه نمایید

----------


## va6hid

> سلام 
> من در تاریخ 96.11.1 از پیش دانشگاهی فارغ التحصیل شدم کارنامم امروز گرفتم وقتی رفتم برای تایید نمرات پیش هر چی اطلاعاتو زدم نیاورد کسی هست که این مشکلو داشته باشه؟چطوری حلش کنم؟
> مجبور شدم موقع ثبت نام کنکور زدم در حال تحصیل پیش اگه نمیزدم نمراتو میخواست که نداشتم لطفا اگه کسی با این مشکل رو برو هستش بگید چیکارش کنم.ممنون


چون تازه فارغ التحصیل شدید اموزش و پرورش شهرتون هنوز تایید نکرده. برید اموزش و پرورش دقیق یادم نیست کدوم اتاق ولی مشکلتون رو بگید یکی دوروزه تایید میکنن. ممکنه مدیر مدرستون هم ارسال نکرده باشه...یا مدیر یا اموزش و پرورش. احتمالا تا روزای اخر ثبت نام اوکی میکنن اگه بهشون بگین.بعدش میتونید سوابق بگیرید.

----------


## a.ka

آقایون برای اینکه تیک غیرانتفاعی رو بزنیم باید یه سریال هم بخریم مثل اینکه
همون پردیس منظورشه از غیردولتی؟

----------


## pedram7

واس دانشگاه آزاد باید کارت جداگانه خرید ؟؟؟

----------


## a.ka

> واس دانشگاه آزاد باید کارت جداگانه خرید ؟؟؟


مثل اینکه

----------


## a.ka

*اقا اساتید !
من ثبت نام کردم آخرش برگه پرینت هم اومد با کد پیگیری ولی پیامک نیومد برام !(چون پیامک رو فعال کرده بودم!)
از کجا بهمم ثبت نامم کامل انجام شده و مورد تاییده ؟ (دیگه یکم وسواسم مراعات کنید منو )
*

----------


## pedram7

کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی همون کد مقطع دیپلمه ؟؟ یا فرق دارن ؟

----------


## Mmdjavad

> کد دانش آموزی پیش دانشگاهی همون کد مقطع دیپلمه ؟؟ یا فرق دارن ؟


کد پیش شماره شماسنامته

----------


## Doc.Sam

دوستان
برای پردیس خودگردان لازمه اون کارت اعتباری 11 هزار تومنی (پیام نور و غیر دولتی و غیر انتفاعی) رو بخریم؟!
یا همون کارت های اصلی شاملش می شه؟

----------


## venomancer

سلام دوستان
من با دیپلم تجربی میخوام کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم، توی ثبت نام فقط باید گروه آزمایشی رو بزنم انسانی؟ کار دیگه ای نیاز نیست بکنم؟ مثل تایید یا همچوچیزی؟ آخه یه اخطار هم داده موقع پرینت:

----------


## Mr.me

سلام ببخشید برای علاقه مندی به دانشگاه فرهنگیان قسمتی وجود داشت؟پس کی اعلام علاقه مندی میکنین؟
برای دانشگاه های پردیس باید غیر انتفاعی رو میخریدم؟
کد نظام وظیفه دانش اموز متولد شهریور 79 چیه؟

----------


## sepehrganji

> *اقا اساتید !
> من ثبت نام کردم آخرش برگه پرینت هم اومد با کد پیگیری ولی پیامک نیومد برام !(چون پیامک رو فعال کرده بودم!)
> از کجا بهمم ثبت نامم کامل انجام شده و مورد تاییده ؟ (دیگه یکم وسواسم مراعات کنید منو )
> *


مشکلی نیست دوست عزیز اگه شماره پرونده و کد پیکیری ثبت نام بهتون داد ثبت نام انجام شده
یه چکی روی پرینت بکنید مطمئن شید شماره تلفنتون رو درست وارد کردید ممکنه پیامک تبلیغاتی گوشیتون غیر فعال باشه یا...

----------


## sepehrganji

> سلام دوستان
> من با دیپلم تجربی میخوام کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم، توی ثبت نام فقط باید گروه آزمایشی رو بزنم انسانی؟ کار دیگه ای نیاز نیست بکنم؟ مثل تایید یا همچوچیزی؟ آخه یه اخطار هم داده موقع پرینت:


سلام
شما نمیتونید با دیپلم تجربی توی کنکور انسانی شرکت کنید دوست عزیز

----------


## sepehrganji

> سلام ببخشید برای علاقه مندی به دانشگاه فرهنگیان قسمتی وجود داشت؟پس کی اعلام علاقه مندی میکنین؟
> برای دانشگاه های پردیس باید غیر انتفاعی رو میخریدم؟
> کد نظام وظیفه دانش اموز متولد شهریور 79 چیه؟


سلام
دانشگاه فرهنگیان گفته بود بعدا اعلام میشه
من هم متولد شهریور 79 هستم اول کد 7 رو زدم بعد معاونمون گفت تا 31 شهریور شما دانش آموز این مدرسه اید و 5 رو بزن.
خیلی روی کد حساس نشو خیلی مهم نیست

----------


## frp9

سلام به کاربرای عزیز
یه مشکلی واسم پیش اومده اونم اینه که تو ثبت نام همه چی رو به طور کامل وارد کردم ولی موقع اتمام یه خطا داد که  «به نظر می رسد کد ملی شما اشتباه است و.... با مدارک شناسایی چک کنید» منم چک کردم مو به مو... ولی هیچی اشتباه نبود. احتمال داره تو کافینت فاصله‌ای چیزی داده باشن تو زدن کد؟

----------


## sepehrganji

> سلام به کاربرای عزیز
> یه مشکلی واسم پیش اومده اونم اینه که تو ثبت نام همه چی رو به طور کامل وارد کردم ولی موقع اتمام یه خطا داد که  به نظر می رسد کد ملی شما اشتباه است و.... با مدارک شناسایی چک کنید منم چک کردم مو به مو... ولی هیچی اشتباه نبود. احتمال داره تو کافینت فاصله‌ای چیزی داده باشن تو زدن کد؟


سلام
نه منم برای دوستمو ثبت نام کردم همینو گفت هیچ مشکلی نیستش اگه مو به مو چک کردید نگران نباشید

----------


## a.ka

> مشکلی نیست دوست عزیز اگه شماره پرونده و کد پیکیری ثبت نام بهتون داد ثبت نام انجام شده
> یه چکی روی پرینت بکنید مطمئن شید شماره تلفنتون رو درست وارد کردید ممکنه پیامک تبلیغاتی گوشیتون غیر فعال باشه یا...


*اکی حله ! رفتم با پیگیری چک کردم . به نظرت یه پرینت هم برم کافی نت بگیرم ؟  ضرر نمیکنه*

----------


## amin1441

> *اکی حله ! رفتم با پیگیری چک کردم . به نظرت یه پرینت هم برم کافی نت بگیرم ؟  ضرر نمیکنه*


پرینت بگیرید بهتره تو مراحل بعدی چندتا کدش واجبه!

----------


## Pro_Me

سلام، برای دانشگاه های پردیس باید غیر انتفاعی رو میزدیم؟

----------


## شهرام ش

این ارور برا همه میاد ؟؟؟

----------


## Nediw

دوستان اين چي ميگه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شهرام ش

من همیشه مات و مبهوت میمونم چرا به هر کاری دست میزنم اون کار میشه هفت خوان رستم :Yahoo (101): 

مثلا یه ثبت نام ساده کنکور الان 5 روز وقتمو گرفته  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## sobhan20

سلام دوستان من الان دانشجوی پیام نور هستم........واسه نظام وظیفه باید کد3 رو بزنم؟

----------


## POOYAE

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sobhan20


 سلام دوستان من الان دانشجوی پیام نور هستم ........ واسه نظام وظیفه باید کد 3 رو بزنم ؟


بیشتر دوستان کد 3 یا 12 رو وارد میکنن | هر کدوم که فکر میکنید به شرایط تون نزدیکتر رو وارد کنید*

----------


## sobhan20

دوستان شماره 32 رو چی باید بزنم؟؟؟؟؟.....دانشجوی پیام نور هستم..

----------


## Amir Ho$$ein

> دوستان شماره 32 رو چی باید بزنم؟؟؟؟؟.....دانشجوی پیام نور هستم..


دوست عزیز پیام نور زیر مجموعه دانشگاه ها می باشد و جز مراکز آموزش عالی نیست !!!

----------


## yasser0411

سلام من وقتی عکس رو آپلود می کنم نصف کله ام نیس
حجم فایل رو هم کم کردن سایزش رو هم همینطور یعنی نزدیک به حداقل کردم سایزش رو اما همچنان نصف کله ام نیس
چیکار کنم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## hamedg39

سلام دوستان من دانشجوی دانشگاه آزادم(بعد از اعلام نتایج انصراف میدم)برای نظام وظیفه کدوم کد رو باید وارد کنم؟

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> سلام من وقتی عکس رو آپلود می کنم نصف کله ام نیس
> حجم فایل رو هم کم کردن سایزش رو هم همینطور یعنی نزدیک به حداقل کردم سایزش رو اما همچنان نصف کله ام نیس
> چیکار کنم


احتمالا درست ادیت نمی کنین
از عکس سه در چهارتون یه اسکن بگیرین بعد با این سایت اندازه هارو درست کنین
Optimum - version 3.0 - ابزار آنلاین بهینه سازی تصویر

----------


## Doc.Sam

> این ارور برا همه میاد ؟؟؟
> فایل پیوست 77970


دوستان والا این ارور نیست! چون بحث انتخاب رشته بسیار مهم هست صرفا این تذکر رو اینطور های لایت کردن و برای همه هست.

----------


## Doc.Sam

> فایل پیوست 77971دوستان اين چي ميگه؟؟؟؟؟


در مورد مشمولان هست. اگر مشمول هستید دیگه نمیتونید ثبت نام کنید (صرفا میتونید در آزمون کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته شرکت کنید)
اگر هم مشمول نیستید که هیچ مشکلی نیست و این بند شامل شما نمیشه

----------


## Doc.Sam

> سلام، برای دانشگاه های پردیس باید غیر انتفاعی رو میزدیم؟


نمیدونم چرا هیچکس به این سوال جواب نمیده!  :Yahoo (112):  
اگه میدونید بگید لطفا، سوال منم هست

----------


## sobhan20

اگه عکس مال 2 سال پیش باشه مشکلی پیش میاد؟یا حتما باید امسال گرفته شده باشه؟

----------


## Tahora97

> نمیدونم چرا هیچکس به این سوال جواب نمیده!  
> اگه میدونید بگید لطفا، سوال منم هست


بله باید غیر انتفاعی را انتخاب کنید

----------


## zamina

> چقدر افزایش جمعیت هست یعنی
> خودمم هنوز ثبت نام نکردم منتظر تکمیل ظرفیتم
> تراز داروسازی پولی بندرعباس بنظرتون کفش چنده؟


عزیزم جوابای تکمیل ظرفیت امد کجا قبول شدی  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## amin1441

> اگه عکس مال 2 سال پیش باشه مشکلی پیش میاد؟یا حتما باید امسال گرفته شده باشه؟


تو یه تایپیکی دیدم که یکی گفت عکست رو میزنن ر و کارت دانشجوییت. حالا خود دانی!

----------


## غریبه نزدیک

سلام
موقع خرید سریال ثبت نام کنکور نام و نام خانوادگی رو فرضی گذاشته طرف ( کافی نت ) ایا مشکلی پیش میاد از این لحاظ یا مهم همون ثبت نام کنکوره ؟

----------


## alireza.salehi

> اگه عکس مال 2 سال پیش باشه مشکلی پیش میاد؟یا حتما باید امسال گرفته شده باشه؟


اگه چهرت تغییر نکرده نه مشکلی نداره من پارسال عکس سه سال پیشمو دادم

----------


## vahidz771

مشکلی نداشت که، خودمم ثبت‌نام کردم تازه :Yahoo (111): 

رفع اسپم:



> سلام
> موقع خرید سریال ثبت نام کنکور نام و نام خانوادگی رو فرضی گذاشته طرف ( کافی نت ) ایا مشکلی پیش میاد از این لحاظ یا مهم همون ثبت نام کنکوره ؟


نه مهم نیست, اون صرفا پرداخت یه پول برای هزینه‌های ازمون هست. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Professor_M

سلام به همگی
اقا من پیام نور ثبت نام کردم ودانشجو پیام نورم الان باید کد نظام وظیفه چند بزنم برای ثبت نام ؟؟

----------


## Ar.Sa

سلام دوستان شبتون بخیر 
برا ثبت نام دو تا سوال دارم 1- یکی در مورد بند 25 هست وقتی جزء اقلیت ها نباشی  آیا باید گزینه هیچکدام رو بزنیم؟ 2- من دانش آموز پیش دانشگاهی هستم آیا باید بند 32 گزینه هیچکدام رو بزنم ؟ ( وضعيت اشتغال به تحصيل در آموزش عالي: دانشجوي انصرافي  دانشجوي دوره روزانه  دانشجوي دوره غير روزانه  هيچكدام) 
خواهشا جواب بدید موفق باشید دوستان

----------


## milad475

> سلام دوستان من الان دانشجوی پیام نور هستم........واسه نظام وظیفه باید کد3 رو بزنم؟


سلام. باید کد 6 رو بزنید منم پیام نورم همین کد رو زدم

----------


## Pasteur

*سلام دوستان ،
بخش هایی که مربوط به پیش هست ، مثل معدل پیش ، سال ومحل اخذ مدرک و کد سوابق پیش
رو باید دانش آموزای پیش طبیعتا خالی بذارن ،
بعد اونوخت سیستم ثبت نام ارور نمیده ؟؟ ممنون
------------------------------
سوال دیگه اینکه این مشخصات کی باید پر بشن ، تیر ماه مثلا ؟*

----------


## POOYAE

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ar.Sa


سلام دوستان شبتون بخیر برا ثبت نام دو تا سوال دارم 1- یکی در مورد بند 25 هست وقتی جزء اقلیت ها نباشی  آیا باید گزینه هیچکدام رو بزنیم؟ 2- من دانش آموز پیش دانشگاهی هستم آیا باید بند 32 گزینه هیچکدام رو بزنم ؟ ( وضعيت اشتغال به تحصيل در آموزش عالي: دانشجوي انصرافي  دانشجوي دوره روزانه  دانشجوي دوره غير روزانه  هيچكدام) خواهشا جواب بدید موفق باشید دوستان


سلام , 1- بله اگه جزء اقلیت ها نیستید گزینه هیچکدام رو باید بزنید  2- بله این بند هم باید گزینه هیچکدام رو بزنید چون دانشجو نیستید / موفق باشید*

----------


## POOYAE

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pasteur


سلام دوستان ، بخش هایی که مربوط به پیش هست ، مثل معدل پیش ، سال ومحل اخذ مدرک و کد سوابق پیش رو باید دانش آموزای پیش طبیعتا خالی بذارن ، بعد اونوخت سیستم ثبت نام ارور نمیده ؟؟ ممنون ------------------------------ سوال دیگه اینکه این مشخصات کی باید پر بشن ، تیر ماه مثلا ؟ 


سلام فک نکنم اروری بده | خود سازمان سنجش اطلاعیه میزنه در مورد تکمیل اطلاعات دانش آموزان پیش دانشگاهی ( امسال وقتی که کارت ورود به جلسه رو دادن باید دانش آموزان اطلاعات رو تکمیل میکردن فکر کنم سال دیگه هم همینطور باشه )
*

----------


## venomancer

> سلام
> شما نمیتونید با دیپلم تجربی توی کنکور انسانی شرکت کنید دوست عزیز


طبق قانون هرکس با هر دیپلمی، به شرط داشتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی، میتونه توی هر گروه آزمایشی شرکت کنه. از کجا میگید که نمیشه شرکت کرد؟ جدیدا چیزی اعلام شده؟

----------


## venomancer

> این ارور برا همه میاد ؟؟؟
> فایل پیوست 77970


ظاهرا اگه گروه آزمایشی غیر از مدرک پیش و دیپلم انتخاب کنی این اخطار رو میده، مثلا من که با مدرک تجربی، انسانی شرکت میکنم همین اخطار رو بهم داده. البته نمیدونم شما چه رشته ای دارید شاید برای همه می آد.

----------


## Professor_M

سلام.دوستانی که دانشگاه پیام نور نوشتن و برای کنکور مرخصی گرفتن توی ثبت نام کنکور کد چندرو برای نظام وظیفه زدن؟؟

----------


## venomancer

> سلام.دوستانی که دانشگاه پیام نور نوشتن و برای کنکور مرخصی گرفتن توی ثبت نام کنکور کد چندرو برای نظام وظیفه زدن؟؟


سلام
با توجه به اینکه پیام نور دانشگاه غیرروزانه ست. و بعدش قراره از اونجا انصراف بدی، به نظرم کد 12 از همه نزدیکتره. من خودم هم پیام نورم و کد12 زدم.

----------


## غریبه نزدیک

> سلام
> موقع خرید سریال ثبت نام کنکور نام و نام خانوادگی رو فرضی گذاشته طرف ( کافی نت ) ایا مشکلی پیش میاد از این لحاظ یا مهم همون ثبت نام کنکوره ؟


*یکی جواب مارو هم بده . . .*

----------


## Doc.Sam

> *یکی جواب مارو هم بده . . .*


مشکلی نیست، مهم ثبت نام کنکوره

----------


## Doc.Sam

> بله باید غیر انتفاعی را انتخاب کنید


وقتی از چیزی مطمئن نیستیم بهتره پاسخی هم ندیم!

----------


## Alibalapour

سلام.من این سال سال اولیه که کنکور می دم.متولد یک خرداد هفتاد و نهم.الان باید کد 6 رو تو نظام وظیفه وارد کنم؟

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

دوستان کسی که دیپلم 88باشه نظام ترمی واحدیه یا نظام قدیم زوود یکی جواب بده لطفا

----------


## venomancer

> سلام.من این سال سال اولیه که کنکور می دم.متولد یک خرداد هفتاد و نهم.الان باید کد 6 رو تو نظام وظیفه وارد کنم؟


سلام
اگه پیش دانشگاهی هستی باید 5 رو وارد کنی دوست عزیز.

----------


## venomancer

> دوستان کسی که دیپلم 88باشه نظام ترمی واحدیه یا نظام قدیم زوود یکی جواب بده لطفا


شما نظام قدیم نیستید. سالی واحدی هستید. باید تیک "ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی" رو بزنید.

----------


## venomancer

> سلام دوستان
> من با دیپلم تجربی میخوام کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم، توی ثبت نام فقط باید گروه آزمایشی رو بزنم انسانی؟ کار دیگه ای نیاز نیست بکنم؟ مثل تایید یا همچوچیزی؟ آخه یه اخطار هم داده موقع پرینت:
> 
> فایل پیوست 77964


دوستان میشه کار من رو هم راه بندازین؟ من دانشجوی غیرروزانه ام. دیپلم و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو توی رشته ی تجربی گرفتم، میخوام کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم، امکانش هست؟ آخه یکی از دوستان گفت نمیشه.
 بعد فقط باید گروه آزمایشی رو بزنم انسانی؟ کار دیگه ای نیاز نیست؟

----------


## شهرام ش

> دوستان میشه کار من رو هم راه بندازین؟ من دانشجوی غیرروزانه ام. دیپلم و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو توی رشته ی تجربی گرفتم، میخوام کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم، امکانش هست؟ آخه یکی از دوستان گفت نمیشه.
>  بعد فقط باید گروه آزمایشی رو بزنم انسانی؟ کار دیگه ای نیاز نیست؟


من برعکس شمام با دیپلم انسانی میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم و الان دانشجو پیام نورم
من تو همه سایتها و مطالب جستجو کردم با 3 دیپلم انسانی و تجربی و ریاضی میشه تو هر 3 رشته کنکور داد
اون اخطار قرمزی که میزنه درباره انتخاب رشته فکر کنم برا اطمینان از صحیح انتخاب کردنه مث اون اخطاری که برا کد ملی مینویسه

فکر نمیکنم بغیر ثبت نام کار دیگه ای بخواد البته انصراف از دانشگاه قبلی هم لازمه من خودم چند وقت پیش انصراف دادم تا 10 ترم مقطع کارشناسی فرصت انصراف هست

----------


## a.ka

*دوستان این فرم هایی ک هست رو من پر کردم حالا پیش خودم باشه یا باید بدم مدرسه ؟ اصلن نیازه ؟
*

----------


## mammutgp

دوست عزیز شما نظام قدیم نیستید

----------


## Matrix M

*پيرو اطلاعيه‌ مورخ 96/11/01* بدين  وسيله به اطلاع كليه داوطلبان متقاضي ثبت‌نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال  1397 براي‌ پذيرش در دوره‌هاي:‌ روزانه، نوبت دوم (شبانه‌)، نيمه‌حضوري،  مجازي، پرديس خودگردان دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي، دانشگاه‌ پيام‌  نور (آموزش از راه دور) و مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي‌ غيرانتفاعي‌ و غيردولتي‌ و  همچنين متقاضيان تحصيل در آن دسته از كد رشته‌هاي تحصيلي دانشگاه آزاد  اسلامي كه پذيرش دررشته‌هاي مذكور براساس آزمون صورت مي‌پذيرد، مي‌رساند كه  به منظور فراهم نمودن تسهيلات بيشتر براي آن دسته از داوطلباني كه تا اين  تاريخ (96/11/08) براي ثبت نام اقدام ننموده‌اند، ترتيبي اتخاذ گرديده است  كه* تا روز چهار شنبه مورخ 96/11/11* نيز بتوانند نسبت به ثبت‌نام در اين آزمون اقدام نمايند. 
لذا  متقاضيان، ضرورت دارد كه در مهلت در نظر گرفته شده و پس از مطالعه دقيق  دفترچه راهنما (دفترچه راهنما از طريق سايت سازمان قابل دسترسي است) و  فراهم نمودن مدارك و اطلاعات مورد نياز ثبت‌نام به پايگاه اطلاع رساني  سازمان سنجش‌ آموزش كشور به نشاني www.sanjesh.org  مراجعه و نسبت به ثبت نام در آزمون مذكور اقدام نمايند. *ضمناً  آن دسته از داوطلباني كه قبلاً نسبت به ثبت نام اقدام نموده‌اند،  مي‌توانند در صورت تمايل تا تاريخ فوق، نسبت به مشاهده و ويرايش اطلاعات  ثبت نامي خود اقدام نمايند.*

----------


## ali.sn

دوستان دانشگاه غيرانتفاعي همون پرديسه؟لطفا جواب بديد واجبه

----------


## Matrix M

> دوستان دانشگاه غيرانتفاعي همون پرديسه؟لطفا جواب بديد واجبه


نه

----------


## ali.sn

> نه


حتما؟

----------


## Matrix M

> حتما؟


آره داداش ...غیر انتفاعی یه چیزی مثل آزاده با استادای بهتر به پردیس که تو همون دانشگاه های دولتی ارائه میشه ربطی نداره.اگه شک داری بعدا موقع انتخاب رشته هم میتونی کارتش رو بخری و برای غیر انتفاعی هم ثبت نام کنی.

----------


## a.ka

> دوست عزیز شما نظام قدیم نیستید


فقد مال نظام قدیمه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## fatima7

سلام دوستان ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید . من دانشجوی دانشگاه ازاد هستم این  ترم میخوام مرخصی بگیرم و کنکور مجدد بدم . الان برای وضعیت تحصیل در اموزش  عالی باید چه گزینه ای رو بزنم؟

----------


## nzn

_تو فرم ثبت نام منطقه شهرداری محل سکونت واسم زدن 1 
من منطقه دو ام
بهشون که گفتم گفتن چون شهرمون همین یه منطقه رو بیشتر نداره فرقی نداره چی بزنی
میتونی اصن نزنی مهم دیپ کده!
الان بنظرتون مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟_

----------


## Matrix M

> _تو فرم ثبت نام منطقه شهرداری محل سکونت واسم زدن 1 
> من منطقه دو ام
> بهشون که گفتم گفتن چون شهرمون همین یه منطقه رو بیشتر نداره فرقی نداره چی بزنی
> میتونی اصن نزنی مهم دیپ کده!
> الان بنظرتون مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟_


مدرسه ثبت نام کرده؟ میتونی ویرایشش کنی الان ویرایش کن خیالت راحت بشه.

----------


## mohammad_tezar

آغا من میخوام برم ویرایش کنم ولی مینویسه که شما 5 بار ویرایش کردید و دیگه نمیتونید ویرایش کنید . حالا چیکار کنم؟

----------


## a.ka

*آقا من اصلن این فرم رو پر نکردم یه وقت به مشکلی چیزی بر نخوریم؟؟؟*

----------


## شهرام ش

این فرم انصرافی برا دانشجوهای روزانه هست ؟؟ یا پیام نورم باید پر کنه؟؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## a.ka

> *آقا من اصلن این فرم رو پر نکردم یه وقت به مشکلی چیزی بر نخوریم؟؟؟*


*مرسی از دوستان که مشکل ما رو بر طرف کردن فرم شماره 2 منظورم بود . *

----------


## سرندیپیتی

سلام
من الان میخوام ثبتنام کنم یه مشکلی دارم
من پیشم رو دی 91 گرفتم
کد  سوابق پیش و دیپلم هم گرفتم از سایت
الان ک میخوام ثبتنام کنم
خب گزینه پیش از 91 تا 96 گرفتم رو میزنم
و میرم قسمت بعدی کد و سوابق دیپلم رو میزنم 
و همینطور کد و سوابق پیشششش

ولی خطا میده میگه یا اشتباه زدی که صدبار چک کردم درسته
و یا اینکه کد سوابق پیش شما ب سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده

حااالا من چیکار کنم؟
یعنی بزنم پیشم رو قبل 91 گرفتم؟

من پارسالم ثبتنام کردم نوشته بود شما مشمول سوابق پیشی ولی اطلاعات شما ب سنجش ارسال نشده

ولی امسال نمیدونم چیکار کنممممم
توروخدا کمک کنین

----------


## شهرام ش

> سلام
> من الان میخوام ثبتنام کنم یه مشکلی دارم
> من پیشم رو دی 91 گرفتم
> کد  سوابق پیش و دیپلم هم گرفتم از سایت
> الان ک میخوام ثبتنام کنم
> خب گزینه پیش از 91 تا 96 گرفتم رو میزنم
> و میرم قسمت بعدی کد و سوابق دیپلم رو میزنم 
> و همینطور کد و سوابق پیشششش
> 
> ...


بزرگسال درس خوندی؟؟
وقتی میری تو سامانه dipco برا سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی بصورت سفید میاد ؟؟ یعنی درس ها و نمراتت نمیاد؟
فکر کنم دبیرستان بزرگسال اطلاعات رو نمیفرسته بخاطر همین ایطوری میشه 
بنظر من بزن 91 به قبل مال منم ایطوری بود زدم 91 به قبل

----------


## سرندیپیتی

اره بزرگسال رفتم اخه غیرحضوری بودم نمره هامم نمیاد اره

باشه میزنم قبل 91
ب من چه

----------


## mammutgp

دوستان معدل سال چهارم من رو نزده چطوری بدست بیارم ؟

----------


## mehran_kh10

سلام.برا انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد باید تو ثبت نام سریال 11 هزار تومنی علاقه مندی به پیام نور و غیر دولتی رو هم بگیرم یا همون سریال اصلی رشته تجربی کافیه؟

----------


## :Abolfazl:

سلام خواهشا یکی این کد نظام وظیفه رو یه توضیح بده من ثبت نام رو بردم کافی نت انجام دادم برام کد 6 زدن ولی شک دارم درست باشه
95 پیش رو تموم کردم امسال پیام نور میرم برای داستان مربوط به سربازی; الان کد مربوط به من که دانشجو ام چیه؟

----------


## :Abolfazl:

دوستان کسی نیست جواب ما رو بده آخرین روز ثبت نامه!

----------


## Mmdjavad

> دوستان کسی نیست جواب ما رو بده آخرین روز ثبت نامه!


کد نظام وظیفه چیزه مهمی نیست نگران نباش مشکلی پیش نمیاد
ولی نزدیک ترین کد ب شما همون ۰۶ه

----------


## hadi r

سلام یکی کمکم کنه با وجود داشتن کد سوابق تحصیلی نمیتونم ثبتنام کنم و سیستم میگه :
سوابق تحصلی دانش آموز با مشخصات وارد شده، یافت نشد که میتواند به یکی از دلایل زیر باشد :
1- کد سوابق تحصیلی یا کد دانش آموزی دیپلم را به درستی وارد نکرده اید که در این صورت لازم است پس از بازبینی مجددا تلاش کنید
2- اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلی شما از سوی آموزش و پرورش برای سازمان سنجش ارسال نشده است

----------


## hadi r

> سلام خواهشا یکی این کد نظام وظیفه رو یه توضیح بده من ثبت نام رو بردم کافی نت انجام دادم برام کد 6 زدن ولی شک دارم درست باشه
> 95 پیش رو تموم کردم امسال پیام نور میرم برای داستان مربوط به سربازی; الان کد مربوط به من که دانشجو ام چیه؟


 با وجود داشتن کد سوابق تحصیلی و کد دانش اموزی نی تونم ثبتنام کنم لطفا کمکم کنید

----------

